# Nosedive beim Springen



## Bloodhound (2. April 2016)

Hi,

ich habe mal ne Frage. 

Wo ran kann es liegen das meine Front zu stark beim Springen im Flug abtaucht. Es passiert nicht immer aber doch häufiger. Es wird wohl schwer sein das allgemein zu beantworten.

Meine Vermutung Falsches Abspringen. Oder Falsch eingestellter Rebound/ Zugstufe.

Es passiert häufiger bei Kickern und höherer Geschwingkeit. Das man das gefühlt das die Front taucht ab und das Heck will einen "Überholen"

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen. 

Danke & Schöne Grüße


----------



## xyzHero (2. April 2016)

Hauptsächlich liegt es an der Sprungtechnik. Ein zu schneller Rebound, bzw. zu schwache Druckstufe begünstigen das Ganze jedoch noch.

Dazu kommt der Kicker selbst, die Geschwindigeit und die Anfahrt:
Ein Kicker mit rundem Shape komprimiert die Federung. Das begünstigt das Problem.
Ein zu kurzer Kicker bewirkt das Gleiche, genauso wie ein steile Anfahrt auf den Kicker.

Durch dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung, manche sagen "ziehen am Lenker", kann man das kompensieren.


Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound (2. April 2016)

Wie kann man heraus finden das der Rebound zu schnell eingestellt ist?


----------



## everywhere.local (2. April 2016)

Nicht aktiv abspringen und zu weit nach hinten lehnen sind die häufigsten Ursachen. 
Schwerpunkt immer zentral über dem tretlager halten


----------



## Bloodhound (2. April 2016)

Du meinst beim Ansprung zu weit hinten?


----------



## DrMo (3. April 2016)

...


----------



## Marc B (3. April 2016)

Du kannst Dich ja mal filmen lassen beim Sprung und dann können wir genauer analysieren hier und Tipps geben 

Geht super auch mit dem Smartphone! Slowmotion wäre super dabei


----------



## Bloodhound (3. April 2016)

Danke DrMo für diese Analyse. Im letzen Fall war ich zu schnell und bin wohl sprichwörtlich über Ziel hinausgeschossen. Ich denke auch, das die Körperhaltung wohl falsch war. Erst zu weit hinten und dann gab es diese vorwärts Bewegung. 

Hey Marc, 
ich habe schon einige Slowmo's leider nicht von diesem Kicker. 

Bei dem war ich leider nicht weit genug.


----------



## Marc B (3. April 2016)

Hm, bei diesem Video warst Du ja nicht so nose-heavy unterwegs  Was man deutlich erkennt, ist, dass Du den Absprung deutlich wegschluckst, wäre die Frage ob das Absicht war oder eher nicht?


----------



## everywhere.local (3. April 2016)

Wie es Marc sagt. Eigentlich für diese Situation genau der falsche Bewegungsablauf.
So wäre es richtig:
In tiefer Position anfahren, Körperschwerpunkt über dem Tretlager. Auf dem Absprung Impuls nach oben durch Streckung von Armen und Beinen, Schwerpunkt bleibt zentral. Nicht vergessen, mit den Händen das Vorderrad mit zu nehmen 
Dann schafft du diesen Sprung mit dieser Geschwindigkeit problemlos.

Wurde in vielen anderen THreads schon sehr ausführlich beschrieben, daher spare ich mir das hier mal


----------



## Bloodhound (3. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hm, bei diesem Video warst Du ja nicht so nose-heavy unterwegs  Was man deutlich erkennt, ist, dass Du den Absprung deutlich wegschluckst, wäre die Frage ob das Absicht war oder eher nicht?


Ja wollte mich erstmal an den Double heran trauen. Des Wegen habe ich ihn wohl weggedrückt. Auch hatte ich gehofft so mehr "Strecke" machen zu können. 

Na werde mal versuchen mehr Theorie in mir aufzunehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (3. April 2016)

Was mir als Anfänger schon viel geholfen hat, bei der Anfahrt sehr klein machen und zentral. Dann bei der Kante explosionsartig die Arme ausstrecken und Körper nach hinten und oben. So richtig wie bei einem Bunny Hop dabei noch aufrecht stehen, kann ich aber nicht.


----------



## Chainzuck (3. April 2016)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Ja wollte mich erstmal an den Double heran trauen. Des Wegen habe ich ihn wohl weggedrückt.


Wenn das ein richtiger "Double" gewesen wäre, ist "heran trauen" wohl das dümmste was du machen kannst. Das hieße ja "mmh ich springe lieber erstmal zu kurz in das gap rein". Zum Glück war es eher ein table (wenn auch mit kleinem Gap was es zu überwinden gilt). 
Wie die technik aus zu sehen hat wurde ja geschrieben, sollte klar sein.
Was ich wichtig finde ist halt die Einstellung im Kopf. Wenn man auf ein Gap zu fährt sollten man denken "da zieh ich jetzt ab und flieg sauber drüber, das schaffe ich auf jeden Fall" und nicht "mmh mal sehen...is ja doch ganz schön weit, und hoch, boar ne ob das was wird, ich fahr einfach mal drauf los, in den Sprung rein".
Bei der zweiten Einstellung kriegt man ja automatisch weiche knie und drückt den Sprung weg ;-).
Was ich damit sagen will man sollte mit Überzeugung abspringen und der (vermeintlichen) Gewissheit das Gap zu überwinden. Und nur dann.


----------



## berkel (4. April 2016)

Neben der Fahrtechnik kann gerade bei Bikes mit viel Federweg auch das Fahrwerkssetup Probleme machen. Hierbei ist auf eine gute Balance zu achten und man sollte sich nicht nur auf das HR konzentrieren. Ich hatte z.B. Probleme mit leicht kickendem HR, allerdings hatte ich eh schon relativ viel Zugstufe hinten. Ich habe dann die Gabel etwas schneller eingestellt und das Problem war weg.


----------



## Bloodhound (4. April 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Wenn das ein richtiger "Double" gewesen wäre, ist "heran trauen" wohl das dümmste was du machen kannst. Das hieße ja "mmh ich springe lieber erstmal zu kurz in das gap rein". Zum Glück war es eher ein table (wenn auch mit kleinem Gap was es zu überwinden gilt).
> Wie die technik aus zu sehen hat wurde ja geschrieben, sollte klar sein.
> Was ich wichtig finde ist halt die Einstellung im Kopf. Wenn man auf ein Gap zu fährt sollten man denken "da zieh ich jetzt ab und flieg sauber drüber, das schaffe ich auf jeden Fall" und nicht "mmh mal sehen...is ja doch ganz schön weit, und hoch, boar ne ob das was wird, ich fahr einfach mal drauf los, in den Sprung rein".
> Bei der zweiten Einstellung kriegt man ja automatisch weiche knie und drückt den Sprung weg ;-).
> Was ich damit sagen will man sollte mit Überzeugung abspringen und der (vermeintlichen) Gewissheit das Gap zu überwinden. Und nur dann.



Wieder ein beispiel dafür das es auch dumme Beiträge gibt


----------



## Guru (4. April 2016)

Was genau ist an dem Beitrag denn "dumm"?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. April 2016)

Er meint sicher seinen eigenen Beitrag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajaking-Mark (5. April 2016)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Wieder ein beispiel dafür das es auch dumme Beiträge gibt


Der Beitrag ist überhaupt nicht dumm sondern beschreibt genau richtig das "alles oder nichts Prinzip" beim Gap-Springen.
Dumm ist einen Gap wegzudrücken und in den Gap reinzuspringen, weil man sich rantasten wollte. Rantasten kann man sich an Tabels, nicht an Gaps.


----------



## Bloodhound (6. April 2016)

So nochmal zu mitschreiben.
Da was im Video zu sehen war, war ein Table mit kleinem Gap. Das Gap wurde weit übersprungen. Also kann man sich ohne Probleme auf dem Table in die Weite heran tasten. Das man das nicht bei einem eigentlichen Gap macht, sollte ja wohl klar sein.
Es war kein Perfekter Sprung, sonst hätte ich hier nicht reingeladen. Ich wollte auch Marc nur ein Beispiel zeigen von einer Aufnahme, mehr nicht.

Außerdem geht es hier in dem Thread nicht um die Einstellung etwas zu springen, sondern wie man einen Nosedive verhindert. Was ja in den erst Threads (danke auch nochmal von mir) bestens beschrieben wurde.


----------



## Chainzuck (6. April 2016)

Entschuldigung, wenn du meinen Beitrag falsch verstanden hast. Wollte dich keineswegs angreifen oder einen Streit vom Zaun brechen ob das jetzt ein Table oder double ist.
Wollte nur sagen,dass wenn man sich vor nimmt weit (genug) bis in die Landung zu springen man meist aktiver abspringt und das verhindert meist schon den Nosdive.


----------



## Bloodhound (6. April 2016)

Allet jut,
Dumm war auch ein blödes/falsches Wort. 
Sorry dafür.

Ich hätte nur gern den Betroffen Sprung mit dem Nosedive von der Seite filmen sollen, dann wär ich jetzt schlauer.
Naja sowas macht einen ja auch an Erfahrungen reicher, wenn's mal daneben geht.

Und den Gap/Table werde ich das nächste mal beherzter Angehen.


----------



## Kadauz (6. April 2016)

Das schlimmste was man tun kann, ist sich bim Absprung passiv nach hinten zu lehnen. Diesen Fehler macht aber so gut wie jeder zu Beginn, mich eingeschlossen. Damit hauts Dich in der Luft nach vorne und das VR sinkt ab. Hier gab es auch mal in nem anderen Thread ne super Grafik, die das gezeigt hat.

Ich hab das mal woanders so beschrieben:

1. in den Absprung "reinpumpen", also Fahrwerk komprimieren
2. sobald der Gegendruck vom Kicker auf das Vorderrad trifft, erfolgt die Gewichtsverlagerung in die Beine. Das ist nun praktisch der Manual beim BH. Dieser Teil des Sprungs ist sehr dynamisch
3. Im Optimalfall erfolgt nun die komplette Streckung (und damit der Absprung) des Körpers, kurz bevor das Hinterrad die Absprungkante verlässt. Der Körper steht dabei zentral über dem Bike.
4. Nach dem Absprung kann dann, um die Flugbahn zu stabilisieren, das "Nachziehen" der Füße erfolgen. Man zieht dann das Bike in seinen Körper.


----------



## Bloodhound (6. April 2016)

Ich denke auch, dass ich mich beim Kicker nach hinten fallen lassen habe und das ich dadurch eine Vorwärtsrotation in der Luft erzielt habe. In der Kombination das ich zu schnell für den Sprung war und direkt dahinter im Flat gelandet bin. 

Ich finde es nur Verwirrend. 
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen *Aktiv Abspringen* und einem *Bunny Hop* im Bezug auf den Absprung? Oder gibt es dort keinen oder habe ich es nur falsch verstanden?


----------



## Chainzuck (6. April 2016)

Ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen, dass man beim Absprung einen bunny hop macht. Auch wenn das viele behaupten. Schaut euch mal Profis beim springen an, wo ist da ein bunnyhop? Drops,mini Sprünge, jetzt mal ausgenommen, ich meine richtig kicker. 
Ich finde eher die Bewegung kommt dem hier so verschrienen "Schweinehop" gleich. Also Arme/Beine komprimieren, und der transition angepasst bis zur Kante strecken. Mehr ist es mMn nicht. Groß "aktiv" sein muss man eigentlich nicht, aber man muss dem kicker wenigstens widerstand liefern, so dass der Absprung dich nicht zusamnenstaucht. Das wäre für mich passiv.


----------



## Kadauz (6. April 2016)

Mit aktiv abspringen ist Körperspannung und wie @Chainzuck schrieb ein "Gegendrücken" gemeint. Das Gewicht lastet zunächst eher auf den Armen (Einfahrt in den Kicker) und wandert dann im Laufe der Sprungphase immer weiter zu den Beinen (Zeitpunkt des Absprungs).


----------



## Bloodhound (6. April 2016)

Ok,
also so wie ma es eigentlich gewohnt ist, zu tun. 
Es geschieht meistens nur eher unterbewust ohne das man vorher oder dabei sich groß darüber "gedanken" macht.
Den letzten Satz jetzt Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. 
Es ist halt wie beim laufen, man macht es halt, ohne sich groß darüber gedanken zumachen wie jetzt der Ablauf ist.
Nur das ich mal jetzt in Zukunft mehr versuchen will, Aktiver zu springen.


----------



## berkel (6. April 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Das schlimmste was man tun kann, ist sich bim Absprung passiv nach hinten zu lehnen. Diesen Fehler macht aber so gut wie jeder zu Beginn, mich eingeschlossen. Damit hauts Dich in der Luft nach vorne und das VR sinkt ab. Hier gab es auch mal in nem anderen Thread ne super Grafik, die das gezeigt hat.


Meinst du die Grafik aus dem Link aus Beitrag #6?






http://www.leelikesbikes.com/fore-aft-balance-when-jumping.html

Ich bin kein Sprungexperte, aber mir haben folgende Tipps geholfen: Zentral (lotrecht) über dem Tretlager bleiben, Gewicht lastet auf den Beinen, Lenker locker/lastfrei halten, über die Beine leicht in den Absprunghügel rein drücken und zur Absprungkante den Körper leicht strecken (bzw. Komprimieren und Abdrücken auch stärker je nach gewünschter Flughhöhe/-weite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound (6. April 2016)

Ergo so dann. 






Aber so wie du es eben in deinem Bild gepostet hast war es mir passiert.


----------



## everywhere.local (6. April 2016)

gibt es denn jetzt noch Unklarheiten bzgl Theorie?
Ansonsten mal bitte Hand hoch, wer das Springen im Forum gelernt hat


----------



## Bloodhound (6. April 2016)




----------



## everywhere.local (6. April 2016)

Ich nehme das mal als Nein


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. April 2016)

Ich glaube sogar, gäbe es das Forum nicht, könnten einige schon besser fahren als sie es tatsächlich tun...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. April 2016)

Gäbe es das forum nicht, müsste man alle fehler selber ausprobieren.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. April 2016)

Gäbe es das Forum nicht, hätte auch jeder die Zeit, alle Fehler selber auszuprobieren...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. April 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Gäbe es das Forum nicht, hätte auch jeder die Zeit, alle Fehler selber auszuprobieren...


Gäbe es das forum nicht, wüsste ich gar nicht, welche fehler ich noch machen könnte.


----------



## scratch_a (7. April 2016)

„Der Mensch hat dreierlei Wege klug zu handeln: erstens durch nachdenken, das ist der edelste, zweitens durch nachahmen, das ist der leichteste, und drittens durch Erfahrung, das ist der bitterste.“
Konfuzius

Also ich persönlich versuche möglichst wenig Bitteres zu Erfahren...aber ganz ohne geht es natürlich selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. April 2016)

Was Konfuzius vergessen hat dazuzusagen ist, dass der bitterste auch der effektivste Weg ist...


----------



## R.C. (8. April 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> „Der Mensch hat dreierlei Wege klug zu handeln: erstens durch nachdenken, das ist der edelste, zweitens durch nachahmen, das ist der leichteste, und drittens durch Erfahrung, das ist der bitterste.“
> Konfuzius



Konfuzius sagt aber eben auch


> Was du mir sagst, das vergesse ich. Was du mir zeigst, daran erinnere ich mich. Was du mich tun lässt, das verstehe ich.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (8. April 2016)

Diese Beiträge, bei denen man hofft, dass endlich keiner mehr antwortet...


----------



## Kadauz (8. April 2016)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Diese Beiträge, bei denen man hofft, dass endlich keiner mehr antwortet...


Wieso?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. April 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Konfuzius sagt aber eben auch


_Was du mir sagst, das vergesse ich. Was du mir zeigst, daran erinnere ich mich. Was du mich tun lässt, das verstehe ich._
Das ist der sinn des probierens / lernens unter anleitung.



Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Diese Beiträge, bei denen man hofft, dass endlich keiner mehr antwortet...


Nun machst du gerade die erfahrung, dass andere menschen oft anders denken und empfinden als du. Ist das so bitter?


----------



## US. (8. April 2016)

Konfuzius sagt:
Lernen, ohne zu denken, ist eitel; denken, ohne zu lernen, gefährlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. April 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Konfuzius sagt:
> Lernen, ohne zu denken, ist eitel; denken, ohne zu lernen, gefährlich!


Damit sind wir perfekt darauf eingestimmt, den nosedive erfolgreich zu vermeiden. Wir denken und wir lernen.


----------



## MTBLA (8. April 2016)

Und was ich mir selbst erarbeite durch genaues analysieren eines Ablaufs , überlegen mit welchen Teilschritten ich dem Ziel näher komme und diese dann auch zu üben bis ich sie im Schlaf kann ist unbezahlbar...
Ich versuche eine neue Technik immer erst theoretisch zu verstehen. Dazu gehört auch die physikalische Seite.
Ein IT-Seminarleiter hat einmal gesagt: oftmals hilft die Methode des genauen hinsehens...
Und er hat Recht gehabt!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. April 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Und was ich mir selbst erarbeite durch genaues analysieren eines Ablaufs , überlegen mit welchen Teilschritten ich dem Ziel näher komme und diese dann auch zu üben bis ich sie im Schlaf kann ist unbezahlbar...
> Ich versuche eine neue Technik immer erst theoretisch zu verstehen. Dazu gehört auch die physikalische Seite.
> Ein IT-Seminarleiter hat einmal gesagt: oftmals hilft die Methode des genauen hinsehens...
> Und er hat Recht gehabt!


----------



## everywhere.local (8. April 2016)

Konfuzius sagt: haltet die Fresse und geht biken


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Konfuzius sagt: haltet die Fresse und geht biken


Ich habe es befürchtet: Die Chinesen haben das (mountain) bike lange vor uns und vor allem vor den amis erfunden und schon bald darauf die berühmte nose-dive (anglisiert form von _no shi djie_ ~ ohne furcht bergab) schule begründet!


----------



## MTBLA (8. April 2016)

hahaha - no shi djie schule !! wäre Bruce Lee Biker gewesen hätte er wahrscheinlich diesen Stil kreiert. Und statt roundhouse kick gäbe es jetzt den tailwhip-kick... 
Ich glaube der fred hier läuft etwas aus dem Ruder...  Aber gut !!


----------



## --- (11. April 2016)

Bruce Lee hat den Roundhousekick aber auch erst dann gemacht nachdem er von Chuck Norris mit eben so einem verprügelt worden ist.


----------



## MTBLA (11. April 2016)

Ich sehe Du bist ein Kenner der Materie... !


----------



## derAndre (2. Mai 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen, dass man beim Absprung einen bunny hop macht. Auch wenn das viele behaupten. Schaut euch mal Profis beim springen an, wo ist da ein bunnyhop? Drops,mini Sprünge, jetzt mal ausgenommen, ich meine richtig kicker.
> Ich finde eher die Bewegung kommt dem hier so verschrienen "Schweinehop" gleich. Also Arme/Beine komprimieren, und der transition angepasst bis zur Kante strecken. Mehr ist es mMn nicht. Groß "aktiv" sein muss man eigentlich nicht, aber man muss dem kicker wenigstens widerstand liefern, so dass der Absprung dich nicht zusamnenstaucht. Das wäre für mich passiv.



Ich greife das mal auf. Aus meiner Sicht geht beides. Je nach Absprund und Landung hat beides seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ich mache eher eine Bunnyhopartige Bewegung beim/vor dem Absprung. Dadurch kann ich langsamer anfahren als viele andere und erreiche trotzdem größere Höhe und häufig auch Weite. Einige von meinen Kumpels fahren im Train nicht gerne hinter mir, weil sie dann den Sprung nicht schaffen, wenn Sie meine Geschwindigkeit fahren. Andere machen sehr erfolgreich besagten Schweinehop. Die fahren aber meist etwas schneller als ich.



Chainzuck schrieb:


> Groß "aktiv" sein muss man eigentlich nicht, aber man muss dem kicker wenigstens widerstand liefern, so dass der Absprung dich nicht zusamnenstaucht. Das wäre für mich passiv.



Hier möchte ich wiedersprechen. Dem Kicker Widerstand liefern ist zumindest falsch formuliert. Man sollte vielleicht noch einen Unterschied zwischen einem Kicker also einem Sprung mit einer Transition und einer Rampe ohne nennenswerte Transition festhalten. Einem Kicker will ich so wenig wie möglich Widerstand liefern, ich möchte so viel Energie aus dem Kicker ziehen wie möglich. Dazu mache ich eine Bewegung wie beim puschen im Pumptrack und bekomme ordentlich Airtime. Dabei ist es sehr hilfreich auch in der Luft aktiv zu bleiben, denn die Landung will bei solchen Sprüngen bisweilen aktiv herbei geführt werden. Davon ab hält es mich persönlich davon ab in einen dead sailor zu verfallen. Also stelle ich zumindest den Lenker ein bisschen quer und bleibe so Pilot.
Bei Sprüngen ohne Transition braucht es das nicht. Da kannste einfach drüber rollen und musst kaum was tun. Nur ein bisschen aus der Feder gehen beim Start und ein sanft absetzen bei der Landung.

Passiv springe ist ein dead sailor ohne "Schieflange".


----------



## Kadauz (3. Mai 2016)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich greife das mal auf. Aus meiner Sicht geht beides. Je nach Absprund und Landung hat beides seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ich mache eher eine Bunnyhopartige Bewegung beim/vor dem Absprung. Dadurch kann ich langsamer anfahren als viele andere und erreiche trotzdem größere Höhe und häufig auch Weite. Einige von meinen Kumpels fahren im Train nicht gerne hinter mir, weil sie dann den Sprung nicht schaffen, wenn Sie meine Geschwindigkeit fahren. Andere machen sehr erfolgreich besagten Schweinehop. Die fahren aber meist etwas schneller als ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das finde ich sehr gut beschrieben. Bei nem Kicker pusht man etwas in den Absprung "hinein". Erst mit dem Vorderrad, dann schiebt man das Bike unter sich durch und drückt sich mit den Beinen aus dem Sprung raus. Man drückt also nacheinander die beiden Räder in den Sprung rein. So mach ich das zumindest. Dabei natürlich zentral über dem Bike stehen, damit man das VR wieder schön nach vorne/unten drücken kann bei der Landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn ichs nicht schon könnte, wüsste ich nach dem Thread gar nicht mehr, was läuft


----------



## derAndre (3. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ichs nicht schon könnte, wüsste ich nach dem Thread gar nicht mehr, was läuft


Wenn er es könnte, hätte er vermutlich nicht gefragt. Einige schreiben Anleitungen obwohl sie es augenscheinlich nicht können. Es ist also für jeden was dabei...


----------



## R.C. (3. Mai 2016)

War 'einfach einen Nosebonk machen' schon?


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Mai 2016)

derAndre schrieb:


> Einige schreiben Anleitungen obwohl sie es augenscheinlich nicht können. Es ist also für jeden was dabei...


ebendasmeinteich


----------



## Chainzuck (3. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ebendasmeinteich


Woher wisst ihr das?


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Mai 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr das?


a) nicht vernünftig Springen können
b) keine Anleitung schreiben können

wenigstens eins davon trifft in einigen Fällen zu. Was davon ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## Zask06 (3. Mai 2016)

Meine Empfehlung: Such dir einen, der es kann, geh mit dem fahren, schau zu und mach evtl. ein (Slomo)-Video. Das ganze theoretische Gerede mag nicht falsch sein, aber nichts ist so wirkungsvoll wie Praxistest (mit Videoauswertung). Wenn der Kollege dann noch sprachlich versiert erklären kann, was genau er macht, umso besser.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Mai 2016)

meine ersten versuche mit doubles endeten mit übelstem benderstyle, hinterrad voran. ziehe leider deutlich mehr am lenker als an den pedalen. gut, fahre auch wenig zugstufe an der gabel. weiss nur nich, ob ich den hinterbau auch in die richtung ma abstimmen sollte oder wie ich da weiter agieren sollte...


----------

